# Hyatt Windward Pointe Views



## TravelTime (Jun 18, 2019)

I am thinking of purchasing a Hyatt Windward Pointe unit to use every few years and rent out the rest of the time as well as internally exchange with other Hyatts. Which units have the best ocean views? Can you post photos if possible?I am learning toward a top floor unit with a rounded balcony but there are only a few of these. So if I can't find that, what would be next best?


----------



## jhac007 (Jun 18, 2019)

You can see for your self which units have the best view:

http://www.bywindkal.com/_images/Windward_Pointe_Layout.jpg

Best wishes on getting one of those princess units!


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 19, 2019)

jhac007 said:


> You can see for your self which units have the best view:
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/_images/Windward_Pointe_Layout.jpg
> 
> Best wishes on getting one of those princess units!



Thank you. I have the resort map and by looking, I think B1, B6 and B7 are best. Higher floor is better. There are a bunch available but some are lower floor with what may be a partially obstructed view.

Does anyone know which unit numbers have an unobstructed ocean view?


----------



## jhac007 (Jun 19, 2019)

I agree, however that princess unit in bldg. 8 (5834) has to be a gem, if it can be had!


----------



## bdh (Jun 19, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Thank you. I have the resort map and by looking, I think B1, B6 and B7 are best. Higher floor is better. There are a bunch available but some are lower floor with what may be a partially obstructed view.
> 
> Does anyone know which unit numbers have an unobstructed ocean view?



2nd and 3rd floor Building 1 would provide the unobstructed ocean views - refer to the property map link jhac007 provided for specific room numbers.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 19, 2019)

jhac007 said:


> I agree, however that princess unit in bldg. 8 (5834) has to be a gem, if it can be had!



The two best hands down are 5134 and 5734 but not are for sale and I suspect these sell for a premium but worth it


----------



## Seagila (Jun 19, 2019)

This recent Google image might help give you an idea of what views you would get from HWP Building 1.  I recently acquired a week in Unit 5133, which is the middle balcony at the top floor to the left of the princess balcony of 5134.  The image perspective is a little deceiving, but the palm tree in the foreground is actually planted between the balconies and should not obstruct the ocean view.  Even the 511X units should have a good view of the water, albeit just above street level.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 19, 2019)

Seagila said:


> This recent Google image might help give you an idea of what views you would get from HWP Building 1.  I recently acquired a week in Unit 5133, which is the middle balcony at the top floor to the left of the princess balcony of 5134.  The image perspective is a little deceiving, but the palm tree in the foreground is actually planted between the balconies and should not obstruct the ocean view.  Even the 511X units should have a good view of the water, albeit just above street level.
> 
> View attachment 12468



Just out of curiosity what was the closing price that owner accepted and passed ROFR? 5133 is a prime view so I assume it is more that 5111 and 5114.


----------



## jhac007 (Jun 19, 2019)

Seagila said:


> This recent Google image might help give you an idea of what views you would get from HWP Building 1.  I recently acquired a week in Unit 5133, which is the middle balcony at the top floor to the left of the princess balcony of 5134.  The image perspective is a little deceiving, but the palm tree in the foreground is actually planted between the balconies and should not obstruct the ocean view.  Even the 511X units should have a good view of the water, albeit just above street level.
> 
> View attachment 12468



What a great unit!


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 20, 2019)

I looked on Google may to see the view from B1 vs B6/7. They are both good but I am leaning toward B1 on first floor because it is has a a direct ocean view vs the top floor of B6 which has a terrific view too but it looks over the pool. Here are some photos. What are your thoughts? High floor B6 or Lower floor B1?

B1 is the building on the left hand side. I am looking at first floor unit. B8 is on the other side of the resort and it also has a top floor unit with a princess balcony. The other unit I am considering is top floor B6 that look directly over resort. B6 and B7 are next to each other. All these buildings have great views, just different, and B1 is on the street, while B6 and B7 are set back.

What are your thoughts - pros and cons - of 1st floor B1 vs. 3rd floor B6?












B1 units - views on all levels look phenomenal




Direct ocean front view from B1




Ocean View from building 6 across resort




B6 top floor unit location




Ocean view from B6 and B7


----------



## echino (Jun 20, 2019)

There is a wide highway in front of the building. How is that oceanfront? Am I missing something?


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 20, 2019)

echino said:


> There is a wide highway in front of the building. How is that oceanfront? Am I missing something?



I did not take a head on view of the oceanfront view but it is pretty nice. B6 has more of an ocean view across the resort but being high up, it has a very nice view. The road is a negative, that is true. I guess it is similar to many condos in South Florida that are across the street from the beach but people still love it. Of course, all things equal, being directly on the beach and having the road run behind it is much better, like in Hawaii.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's a view from B1. It looks like this is first level on B1. My question is in spite of the highway, which view is more appealing: 1st floor of B1 or 3rd floor of B6? Is the proximity to the highway in B1 a deal breaker? Is it better to be further back and go for a high floor with ocean view across the resort?




B1 first floor




B6 3rd floor


----------



## jhac007 (Jun 20, 2019)

Personally I would take the high floor unit (B6) that you referenced (no one over your head, more privacy, has decent view).  However, I realized that you may be giving up your beloved princess unit B114!


----------



## Seagila (Jun 20, 2019)

jhac007 said:


> What a great unit!



I was actually primarily buying for points to get a feel of the Hyatt system.  That my Hyatt points ended up being associated with a prime unit at a very desirable property was a happy and welcome surprise.



TravelTime said:


> Just out of curiosity what was the closing price that owner accepted and passed ROFR? 5133 is a prime view so I assume it is more that 5111 and 5114.



It's Unit 5133 during Platinum Season worth 2,000 points, but the price for which I got it may not be the best data point.  Hyatt waived ROFR at $2,125 inclusive of closing and transfer fees around the time of the ILG-MVC transition.  I don't think they were exercising ROFR at all during that time, so like many buyers then, I got lucky.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 20, 2019)

Seagila said:


> I was actually primarily buying for points to get a feel of the Hyatt system.  That my Hyatt points ended up being associated with a prime unit at a very desirable property was a happy and welcome surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Unit 5133 during Platinum Season worth 2,000 points, but the price for which I got it may not be the best data point.  Hyatt waived ROFR at $2,125 inclusive of closing and transfer fees around the time of the ILG-MVC transition.  I don't think they were exercising ROFR at all during that time, so like many buyers then, I got lucky.



That is a great unit at a great price. What do you think of first floor in building 1 or top floor in building 6/7?


----------



## Seagila (Jun 21, 2019)

Have not been to HWP yet, so would defer to others who've actually stayed and/or owned longer than I have. Given the information you have, I would go for the top floor of Building 7.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 21, 2019)

I decided to go with Building 1 since it is available and price is good for the view and Diamond season. $6900 for 5111 week 14. I personally love Florida from April through July. The other one was top floor Building 6 asking $9900. It is a big price difference and since I am undecided, I want with price savings. I would love to find a top floor Turret balcony unit but there are only 3.


----------

